
ScaleFactor Raised $100M in a Year Then Blamed Covid-19 for Its Demise - donsupreme
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidjeans/2020/07/20/scalefactor-raised-100-million-in-a-year-then-blamed-covid-19-for-its-demise-employees-say-it-had-much-bigger-problems/#2e135beb2928
======
Nextgrid
> Kurt Rathmann explained to Forbes last month, customers were craving a
> person, rather than a computer to do their accounting. “We really thought we
> could automate the entire back office of a small business,” Rathmann said. A
> lofty goal that more money couldn’t achieve.

The whole selling point of the company was to automate away bookkeeping and
make it real-time. The reason why customers signed up was to _not_ have to
deal with a person. It's unbelievable that despite the market calling this man
out on his bullshit he still has the audacity to lie one more time and try to
change the entire narrative. If customers were truly craving a person instead
of a computer for their accounting you would've stopped at the market
research/MVP phase instead of raising $100M and defrauding customers.

